#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Altar to Set?

## Aristocrap

Hello!
As I take my steps into the LHP and Setianism, I've thought about making an altar to Set. Now I'm not Kemetic per-say and this isn't the Setian forum obviously but I put this here since I'm new to the LHP. I believe having an altar would help me in my path and to commune with Set on a more personal level. I was wondering if anyone here has their own altar dedicated to Set? What would you put on it? I just want to get an idea and inspiration for setting up my own.
Many thanks!

----------


## devakxes

Normally Setians make their altars (if they have any) to their Higher Self.

----------


## Aristocrap

While that's understandable in terms of a Setian's goal/mindset, I recognize Set as an entity to be respected and emulated. Personally my views differ a bit from the TOS and I'm sure many Setians have different methods and beliefs, as Setianism is very individualistic after all.

An altar would help me better come to terms with understanding and working to emulate Set. I'm sure he reveals himself to each individual differently.

----------


## EtuMalku

If you are new to all of this why wouldn't you take the advice from those here that have posted and are experienced?

What is Set to YOU?

----------


## Aristocrap

Who says I'm not taking any advice? I'm just sharing my thoughts. 

If you want my view, I recognize Set as god of the desert, or wilderness, along with storms and chaos - much like the denizens of Ancient Egypt. However, I've combined elements of my study of, Setianism with these aspects. In being god of the desert, Set challenges us by presenting obstacles along the desert, or path we take. These challenges help us grow and develop ourselves. 
As the slayer of Apep, Set is the protector of Ra - the sun. The Egyptians viewed the scarab as sacred because of the method it rolled dung. This symbolized rolling the sun across the sky. A scarab, or a scarab with the sun is the symbol for Xeper. In defending the rolling sky from Apep, Set is a protector of Xeper.
Set inspires us to Xeper as well as to defend it. We do this by experiencing it. In experiencing Xeper, we preserve it so it returns again. 

I may differ from many Setians in that I believe Set is a being worthy of recognition and what I view as a family-like reverence, but I endure to uphold my self-growth and better myself. Perhaps I may find out I'm more suited to Kemetic Wicca or something, but that's a part of coming to understand the self - a process of Xeper in its own right.

----------


## EtuMalku

Well, I see some great archetypal imagery that you could use to build a wonderful Altar for your communions with Set!

Sand and other desert imagery
Re & Sun decor
The Scarab
Of course images of Set

What you wish to create with an Altar is a powerful archetypal room that will allow your unconsciousness to manifest to your consciousness (escaping from the objective universe and allowing you to hang out in your subjective universe for a while).

Symbolism and archetypes are very important in magic, they can and often do impart knowledge buried deep within your psyche from an ancient aspect of You.



A neb kekui Set, ami per et em kher
Etu Malku

----------


## Aristocrap

Thanks for the advice!
I certainly agree with the imagery you suggested. Regarding Apep, I was thinking of using a cut rope or wooden figure to symbolize his death(s) at the hands of Set. 
A small bowl or urn of sand would be very much appropriate; sand straight form the desert of Egypt would be lovely, though for now sand from the yard will have to suffice. 
Color-wise I'd think lots of red would be appropriate: red candles/lamps, cloth, etc. to symbolize Set and the red of the desert. 
Of course, it wouldn't be complete without Set's image, so I plan to either make or guy a statue. Until then, I'll use a framed picture.
Whatever else comes as meaningful, I'll incorporate with the altar.

I was also pondering making a _Was_ scepter to use as a magic tool. I found a great stick in the woods - I'd just have to scrape off the bark and attach a wooden head at the top. It already has a forked end. Of course, I'd then paint on eyes.

----------

